
How Much You Could Save by Pooping at Work - atlasunshrugged
https://www.330ramp.com/blog/2019/12/17/flushing-money-down-the-toilet
======
Tomte
> A safe assumption would be that you’d have to call a plumber once per year.

Wait, what? Is that a "safe assumption" in America? Because I'd calculate with
"once in a decade".

~~~
boring_twenties
I've never needed a plumber in 20 years, and before that I can't recall my
parents ever needing a plumber, either.

Should I buy a lottery ticket?

~~~
friendly_fren
You should buy a new hot water heater.

~~~
boring_twenties
That's the landlord's responsibility, not mine.

------
proxybop
I keep trying to tell my friends to not sweat going to the bathroom at work,
people just don’t get it smh

~~~
Scoundreller
I precept students at work.

One of my Day1 line items is “if you have to go to the bathroom, just go. You
don’t need to tell me.”

Which is right up there with:

“Don’t hurt yourself trying to get here on time.”

And maybe a sarcastic: “Don’t worry, your work/projects will still be here
when you return” if I size them up as being appropriate for that.

------
tonyedgecombe
Further toilet cost cutting can be found at [https://m.wikihow.com/Make-a-
Substitute-for-Toilet-Paper](https://m.wikihow.com/Make-a-Substitute-for-
Toilet-Paper)

------
Psychlist
For me it would be a cost, because I have a composting toilet. Every time I
poop elsewhere I'm losing valuable nutrients that could go into my garden.

